# Rechtswidrig oder nicht



## dadiscobeat (24. März 2005)

Hallo,

hab da ein kleines Problem bzw. eine Bekannte von mir. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.

Die Bekannte hat sich eine Internetpräsenz erstellen lassen und hostet diese nun auch bei der Firma die die Site erstellt hat. Nun würde sie die Site gerne neu erstellen lassen, aber von jemand anderen. Problem hierbei ist die Firma ist als Eigentümer der Domain eingetragen und ich denke das ist aussichtslos an die Domain zu kommen.
Kann Sie aber jetz die Site bzw. ich kopiere ihr die alte Site und würde diese dann wieder unter einen neuen Domain die dann auf Ihren Namen registriert ist hochladen ? 

Sie hat ja dafür bezahlt und ist eigentlich ihr Eigentum oder ?

Gruß

daDiscoBeat


----------



## uemit1981 (24. März 2005)

Ich würde mal so tun als aob ich super doof wäre und würde auf denic verweisen und den chef der firma fragen wieso die als eigentümer im denic gelistet sind und nicht sie. Dann würde ich druck machen und einen KK-Antrag fordern. Vielleicht geht die firma ja darauf ein. Aber bloß nicht erzählen, dass man wechseln will


----------



## hulmel (24. März 2005)

Oder einfach mal heise.de lesen.


----------

